# Sensores industriales 2hilos, 3 hilos, 4 hilos??? Ayuda



## edier88 (Oct 31, 2011)

Hola colegas, les cuento, me encuentro realizando mi proyecto de grado para obtener mi titulo y estoy haciendo un diseño de Automatización con PLC.
Necesito sensores Inductivos para ser las entradas del PLC y me encuentro con que en el mercado varían de 2 a 4 hilos, ¿adonde van conectados estos hilos? creia que todos tenían 2 hilos para la alimentación y uno para la salida, ¿qué son los 2 hilos, los 3 y los 4? Muchas gracias.

Por si se preguntan qué tipo de sensores estoy viendo, aquí está el link: (sensores SICK):

https://www.mysick.com/PDF/Create.aspx?ProductID=56466&Culture=es-ES

https://www.mysick.com/PDF/Create.aspx?ProductID=51459&Culture=en-US

https://www.mysick.com/PDF/Create.aspx?ProductID=51456&Culture=en-US


----------



## krit (Oct 31, 2011)

No es dificil, veamos:

SENSORES A DOS HILOS
Se conecta un cable a positivo y el otro al rele o a la entrada del automata.

SENSORES A TRES HILOS PNP
Marron -Positivo
Azul - Negativo
Negro -Salida 
En la salida siempre hay positivo.Si lo conectas a un rele el otro extremo de la bobina debe ir a negativo.

SENSORES A TRES HILOS NPN
Marron -Positivo
Azul - Negativo
Negro -Salida 
En la salida siempre hay negativo.Si lo conectas a un rele el otro extremo de la bobina debe ir a positivo.

Tanto los PNP como NPN se pueden conectar las entradas de los automatas pero estos estan diseñados como entradas NPN o PNP, tienes que mirar cada automata en concreto que tipo acepta.

SENSORES A CUATRO HILOS.
Aqui hay mas variedad.Hay que leer las hojas de datos del fabricante
El cuarto hilo suele ser blanco y normalmente es la salida complementaria del negro;es decir si el negro es NC(normalmente cerrado) el blanco es NO(normalmente abierto).
Hay modelos en el que el cuarto hilo sirve para configurar la polaridad PNP o NPN; esto se hace segun lo conectes a positivo o negativo.
En otros modelos lo que hace es invertir la salida, si es NC la convierte en NO.

Espero haberte aclarado un poco el tema.

Saludos y  a investigar.


----------

